# Won another bike. 74



## Praster89 (Nov 20, 2019)

So I won another raffle...I can’t believe how lucky I am... a 74 opaque red.. My collection this year has grown from 3 bikes to now 7.. the Apple krate is still being shipped... I now have matching 74’s!!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 20, 2019)

I won a Fat Tire bike once.  Gave it to my niece and moderately worried my sister.  Free is good.


----------



## unregistered (Nov 21, 2019)

Really nice collection! I LOVE that Super Deluxe and the Bicentennial is a nice touch! Congrats on the new '74 and keep it up!


----------

